# Top 3 Favorite Fishing Holes



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Just for kicks, I wanted to see what everyone's favorite fishing waters were. No, this DOES NOT include your secret hard-earned spots so no worries. I'm just interested in the general name of the lake or river or wherever! I have a feeling that most people will tend put Strawberry as their number 1 favorite. It will be interesting to try to tally it all up in the end. 

As for me, my top 3 are (and my reasons but you don't need to put your reasons unless you want to):

1. Starvation- Yep, I think it beats Strawberry any day! It may lack the copious amounts of trophy trout that you find at the Berry, but it still has some good sized rainbow/brown trout walleye, and perch. Even the smallmouth bass action is pretty good. This lake has it all. If only it wasn't so long of a drive I would be there more often!

2. Strawberry- I have a love/hate relationship with this place. The fishing can be awesome but the large amount of people on the lake can really take away from the experience in the warm season. But I can't help but list it in the top favorites because of the potential for having an awesome fishing day whether you catch big or not. 

3. Rockport- I love Rockport. It's good for a quick getaway trip. Not too far away, fishing is usually decent and a nice place to take beginners, kids and family to. Although the sheer amount of people that hit the water at one time can sometimes be a downer, it's still a nice home-away-from-home kind of fishing spot.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

1) Lake Powell
2) Flaming Gorge
3) Starvation / Utah Lake


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

1) Currant Creek Res. 
It is just a bit further from the berry wirth 10 times the action. Free camping below the dam. The tiger trout fishing in the spring cannot be beat!

2) Lake Mary
Great sized Brook trout and some Lake trout combined with spectacular scenery! Need I say more.

3)Mantua/Utah Lake
Mantua - Bluegills galore! There is also enough Largemouth Bass, Yellow Perch, and big Rainbow Trout to keep you interested! Free camping at Newton close by, well closer than SLC anyway.

Utah Lake - White Bass, Greensunfish, Largemouth Bass, Catfish (both species), Bluegills. Very close to home too.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

1. weber river. Too many memories. 
2. Strawberry trout fishermans heaven.
3. Rockport doesn't take the whole day to fish
(3.5) any wasatch or uintah lake that has a pretty rewarding hike with a fishing bonus!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

1. Lower Provo River - More than 1/3 of all my fish were caught here. Phenomenal brown trout fishing, white bass run, and walleye in the spring/fall . My personal bests for these 3 species were caught here. Including a state - record sized walleye. There are so many ways to catch fish here. Not to mention that I never get skunked.

2. Utah Lake - Unbelievable for catfish, panfish, and walleye. Quality and quantity. There's never a time of year where you can't catch something. Trying to figure out the fish and what they want to munch on is unbeatable.

3. Deer Creek - Great trout, bass, and walleye action. Catching a limit is not rare. During the ice season, you can't beat the rainbow fishing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Willard Bay 
Mantua
Flaming Gorge


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Although these aren't places I get to often, these are by far my favorite places to wet a hook.

1. High Uintas Lakes & Streams - I like the surroundings more than anything. I can hike in there for a week and not see another soul. The fish are always more than willing to hit a fly also.

2. Boulder Mnt. Lakes & Streams - This was a recent discovery but I've already made some fantastic memories on this mountain. I hope to make it a yearly trip.

3. Lake Powell- I've only fished Powell a few times but it is like fishing at a fish farm. There is so much variety to the fishing that you can honestly fish anywhere and any style and expect to catch something. Chasing striper boils on my little pontoon was a blast last time I was there. This year I hope to get a couple on the fly rod.

I'd really like to get to know the Weber better since it is a local river but all the private property scares me off. I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

#1 Boulder Mountain- best brook trout fishing in the U.S.
#2 1000 Lakes and Fish Lake Mountain-2nd best brook trout fishing in the U.S.
#3 Uintas- close to home good alpine lakes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1) The one I'm at

2) The last one I went to

3) The one I'm going to next


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 1) The one I'm at
> 
> 2) The last one I went to
> 
> 3) The one I'm going to next


Golly-Gee Goob we fish at the same favorite fishing holes and never knew it.  -|\O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > 1) The one I'm at
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm takin about!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

1) Boulder Mountains
2) Lake Powell
3) To close to call
Starvation
Flaming Gorge
Utah lake


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

3 that I'm willing to say online: 

1- Northeast corner of Yellowstone National Park

2- Green River below Flaming Gorge

3- Sand Hollow Reservoir

honorable mention: lower and middle Provo, Jordanelle, Strawberry res and area streams, Diamond Fork, any lake over 8000'...


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

#1 Lake Powell: Stripers in the early spring and Largemouth, smallmouth, walleye, crappie, cats the rest of the year up to Nov.

#2 Minersville: This moved to number two after ice off last year. Also contingent on the water staying up. When it does there are some dandy fish in there.

#3 Lee's Ferry: Although quite a trip and the fish are somewhat stunted, you cannot beat the scenery. Most of the fish are naturally reproduced and have colors that are unbelieveable.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

1) High Uinta lakes 2) High Uinta streams ( smaller the better, step over cricks :mrgreen: ) 3) Da Green


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Number 1 and 2 are easy for me.

1- Hebgen lake (didn't say it had to be Utah right?) So many family memories out there, and usually always great fishing.

2- Strawberry. I have literally been fishing this reservoir since I was in a play pen.

3 - Upon thinking about it, it wasn't that hard at all! I had a blast the summer I went out and fished in Alaska, so my last one will have to be the confluence of the Russian and Kenai rivers. (Also not Utah, but when it comes to fishing, I like to travel!)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Salmon River - 40 miles either side of Challis, Idaho
2. Belt Creek - east of Great Falls, Montana, and/or Muddy Creek - north west of Great Falls
3. Henry's Fork and area streams/rivers.

Honorable mentions:
Beaverhead River
Grouse Lake (Idaho)
Lost Creek (on DLL)
The many tributaries of the Salmon River
Utah Lake

Not on my list:
Strawberry - the place is voo doo man. Voo doo.


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorites aren't necessarily my most productive spots, but for some reason I really like going to them.

1. Causey Resevoir - I'm not sure I've ever caught a fish there, but love the drive up, the quiteness and the views.

2. Weber River - Just about anywhere along it. Many spots I can be less than a 100 ft from a paved road and not even realize it, maybe that's my hard hearing taking over.

3. East Canyon - Probably my most productive spot that I frequent, plus the drive up and view are always worth it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

#1- Mantua 
Just because its relatively close to home and it has always produced fish. its nice being able to hit a lake in 35 minutes away from your doorstep and almost always bank on getting some fish. (except lately) I really enjoy it in the summer. I'll take my duck boat back in some really marshy or shallow areas that regular boaters wont go to and catch a TON of bluegills and the ocassional bass or trout. 

#2- East Canyon
I love ice fishing EC. its the first place I ever went ice fishing and I have caught some of my personal bests there. (I've never been to strawberry) I saw the biggest fish I've ever seen caught there by a deaf guy probably 15 feet off the rocks up in taylors hallow. It was a good 20 minute fight through the ice and I bet that sucker was in the 30 inch range. 

#3- Willard Spur
Just for bowfishing. I've slammed some monster carp in that place and they are a hoot to shoot! the launch needs to be redone / cemented in but its a fun place if you have a boat, just to go shoot mud suckers.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

1.) Willard
2.) Causey
3.) Still in search of


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

#1 Fish lake
#2 Flaming Gorge
#3 Strawberry
Honorable mention Deer creek


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

1-Fairview
2-Gorge
3-Utah Lake/Matt Warner/Deer Creek


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Fish Lake Plateau (the whole mountain)

2. The Wasatch Plateau (the whole mountain)

3. The Aquarius Plateau (only 3rd because I need more trips under my belt)

The best days of my fishing life were on the top two and the best days of the future will also be shared with #3.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

1. utah lake 
2. deer creek 
3. starvation


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Some honorable mentions of mine:
Currant Creek 
Lost Creek
Southern Snake River
Spencer Reservoir


This has been an impressively eclectic and fun list! Not at all what I expected to see! o-||


----------



## WesternPDX (May 23, 2011)

1)Uintas. By far my favorite place to fish. Best setting and beautiful brookies. 
2)Lower provo. Despite this place getting hammered with fishing pressure it is still so fun to fish. I like to fish it in the colder months and I prefer the section between the dam and olmstead. 
3)Anywhere else where there is not a crowd. I like my fishing peaceful and unmolested and I will drive any length to attain that.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

1-Lake Powell
2-Pelican lake
3-Sand hollow/Quail creek.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Henry's Lake- So many memories and great fishing
Starvation- i wish i could get to it more.
Strawberry- Everyone like the berry!


I grew up in Hawaii so the ocean is really the best place i like to fish specially spear fishing. Right off shore at Kakelas on the north shore of Oahu.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bite, no pun intended.

Utah: 
1. Lower Provo - know this river well and can always catch fish, close to home too.
2. Scofield - I like it better than the berry because of better variety. Was a better fishery before the 8 fish limit, I am hoping for it to rebound soon
3. Green River - this place has also been better in years past, but still one of my favorite places

idaho: 
1. Chesterfield - a great lake with potential for some giant rainbows. Not too far away either.
2. Henry's Lake - another great trophy lake with a ton of variety
3. Birch Creek - the best stream for summer dry flies I have ever fished. Not much size to them, but a ton of hungry fish with four different species of trout.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

1. Yellowstone Nat'l Park 
All year long I dream about my annual summer trip to Yellowstone. I love the Lamar River...probably my favorite river to fish in the world! Tons of big and small rivers to explore...I find new spots every year.

2. The Bear River 
I love to fish this river in the winter below Onieda Narrows Res.

3. The Madison River
Any time I get the chance to make the trip to Reynold's or $3 Bridge...it's always a great trip!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll throw this in here just because I'm heading south. In Northern/Central Utah...

Lakes
1). Utah Lake for catfish and any of the other warmwater species that swim there.

2) Deer Creek for trout, smallies and Walleyes

3) Schofield - big tigers and some decent rainbows too

Streams
1) Sixth Water Creek - great little clay bottom creek that has gorgeous cutts and browns as well as some thick bows in the upper end. Lots of great days on this creek.

2) Lower Fish Creek - browns... good thick ones. I've had some awesome days here when you can get through the weeds.

3) Diamond Fork - fished this river a ton when I lived in Provo and it seems like its always changing but never has a problem dishing up some thick browns.

Honorable mention for creeks - Duchesne River, North Fork : This creek doesn't really open up until late June but fishing the Cataract Gorge section always gets me plenty of willing brookies and an occasional rainbow. The solitude is great (I never see anyone in the gorge) and in early August, the raspberries come in and make another great reason to hit the creek.


----------

